
A Simple SqlAlchemy 0.7 / 0.8 Tutorial - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2012/07/01/a-simple-sqlalchemy-0-7-0-8-tutorial/
======
zoobert
SqlAlchemy is one of the best SQL abstraction library I've ever used. I loved
the programmatical SQL language in python. It is very flexible and allows you
to create powerful requests (left joins, ....) in python. A must use if you
like python and have to use a RDBMS.

~~~
driscollis
Yeah. I think SQLAlchemy has helped me understand SQL itself better.

------
powerslave12r
Rather interesting to note since I just read through your old Step-by-step
(2/2) today.

Thanks for the great resource.

~~~
driscollis
No problem. I'm glad you've found it useful.

